# Waterton lost boat



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Just curious but can you give us the story?
Floatbags? How'd it get away? Etc...
Hope you get it back since it's new.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, I'm curious as to how it is lost in Waterton as well. Did you walk down to the res looking for it?


----------



## Rmills42 (May 20, 2012)

Yes. It has one float bag. I got caught tried a few rolls and swam. I got beat up and lost the boat. Shit Sucks


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

If it's not pinned in the canyon it's down at the res, I'm sure you'll find it!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Sucks man*

Feel for you. I lost a paddle once. 

Did you have people with you? I think that most Waterton paddlers might be scratching their heads trying to figure out how you could lose a boat in Waterton, because everything ends up in the Res with a huge flatwater pool ahead of it. Hope you get your boat before one of the fishermen does. I really do. If you contact the Res. they can help, if it's not there check Craigslist, area Pawn Shops, and the Mile High Flea Market.


----------



## huck_finn (Oct 20, 2010)

The boat was corralled twice, not well the first time the second time i got it corralled went to recover the paddle next as swimmer was on shore by the time i got it thrown on shore the boat was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Call Denver water on Monday and ask them about it they may have it at the dam. Your name and phone number are in it right? 

You could also have a friend to paddle out there and get it.


----------



## Mothra (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone planning on visiting the area tomorrow? I'm up for a paddle/S&R mission.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

If it didn't make it to the res, it could be pinned in the sieve at Avalanche. If it is, extraction will give somebody good recovery practice.Seems like it would be easy to see though, maybe not.Good luck.I think you 'll probably get it back.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

If you still haven't found it by Friday I can make an early morning trip up there and probe the sieve and give a look around.


----------



## Mothra (Mar 24, 2012)

Didn't see it yesterday on anything above the res


----------



## Rmills42 (May 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I spoke with the care takers of the res and they are keeping an eye out. Nothing so far


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

-call me-3-838three333
it feels like u dont luv it enuf, so sad for itself, cold lonely nights spent on the res, drowned down in drink, drug home by a stranger, drug drunk, drug dryish, drug for miles it seems. drug along while he's carrying another, put in truck. slept all night, no names or numbers, lots of prospective adopters, life is good. will he run me down bailey today? he always runs that old beatup old muttthing or that other muttthing.... Take me.:wink:
ps. i CANT call if the # isn't written in the boat!!
pps. I DID NOT TRESPASS>


----------

